# Breeding Malaysian Plakat



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

Took the fall and winter off and now I'm breeding again.

At the beginning of the month I went to the outer banks in NC. During my stay I manage to snatch a breeding pair of Malaysian Plakat from a friend of mine. They were a fairly new patch shipped from Thailand. I can understand why these fish are commonly use for fighting. The male I received was extremely aggressive, it'll flare and jump at anything that has a black tip. This was the same for all the males that was from the same batch.

As of Wednesday morning they had spawned. Surprisingly as a aggressive as he was, they manage to breed with minimum damage to both party. The eggs already hatched this morning so it wont be long before I start hatching brine shrimps.

I don't have any pictures at the moment, but will get them up as soon as possible.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Straight up Malay fish are very big
Thick heave set fish
Isolating a fish in a deam area will make him more aggressive
Expose him to another male daily and up the light a little 
Will make less aggressive 
Plus they are know for hard scale n power
But slow and big


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

From a breeder in my area he said siblings rarely do damage to each other and yes they have very tough scales,congratulations.


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you Fabian.

Yeah the female is pretty hefty and big, the male though not as much


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a question for you because you are the only person with a fighter female,do the female flare too i am curious. :-D


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

All female act different
Even fighter 
Some will go into full flare
Some don't
Use to have a female that will attack without showing sign of flaring or spreading the fin
On the other hand I use to have a female that flare like a male


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Fighters and show splendens are basically the same - each with individual characters. Most fighters are bigger than show bettas and should have a slightly wider mouth, thicker bodies, and harder scales.

Aggressiveness depends on isolation. The sooner you isolate them, the more aggressive they become (both male and female). But like character, mentality is an individual thing. Some have better mentality than others and will go to the bitter end.


----------



## ireland (Mar 1, 2011)

The female isn't as aggressive as the male, but she'll flare at other females when given the chance.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Wondering why you go will a Malayxmalay 
Malaysian is a big fish
Which they will produce even bigger fish
Above 2.2g
Which it's really hard to sell
Cross it to a Thai bloodline which is a smaller fish
to produce 1.6-2.1g


----------

